# Connecting mac laptop to alternate internet source



## hand_shakedrugs (May 28, 2005)

Im having trouble connecting my laptop to the internet at work. We have a dell desktop hooked up to a Motorolla cable modem. I simply connected the Ethernet cable to my laptop but the connection failed and I didnt understand why... do I have to change my network diagnostics? or is it even possible to connect there? I have no idea... technology and I dont get along too well.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

first of all, a question about the modem... Is your Motorola an ADSL modem, a modem/router or what? 
You may also check your network settings: go to System Preferences, select network and then in the show menu choose Built-in Ethernet. Select to configure IPv4 using DHCP, and then try to connect.... also, check if all the info for your ISP are exact... you can also use the 'assist me' function to set a work location that can be recalled every time you need to connect you laptop...


----------



## Jung (Jun 27, 2005)

The ISP might require a username and password to actually connect and use the cable internet service. So if you are just plugging straight into the modem (no router) that is most likely the problem. So go under your Network Settings and input the username and password for the ISP.


----------

